#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-02
<toba2> Das Thema ist auf 15.03.2014 gesetzt? Was hat es mit dem Datum auf sich und was ist das für ein Thema?
<toba2> »Das Thema für #ubuntu-de-l10n gesetzt von scheli um 14:17:45 auf 15.03.2014«
<toba> Hm, okay ...
<toba> Ich habe die trusty-Entwicklerversion installiert und da taucht bei mir die »Arbeitsfläche« in den Benutzerverzeichnissen auf, anstelle des Schreibtischs. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das daran liegt, dass ich von einer recht alten Version aktualisiert habe oder ob sich da ein Fehler in der Übersetzung eingeschlichen hat. Hat da jemand einen Überblick, ob es in der Beta richtig übersetzt ist?
<ppq> $ xdg-user-dir DESKTOP gibt aus: /home/user/Schreibtisch
<ppq> sieht doch richtig aus
<toba> okay, dann liegt das bei mir dann der recht alten Ursprungsversion
<ppq> joa
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-05
<phillip> tag
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<phillip> habe hier http://is.gd/4LKR5w mal Vorschläge erstellt und die anderen von dir Übernommen
<phillip> naja muss dann, wollte gerade gehen als du gekommen bist :)
<phillip> bis dann
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> ja, sieht besser aus deine Vorschläge.
<CarstenG> sind drin :-)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-06
<phillip> tag
<phillip> CarstenG: ist ja noch nicht so viel los :)
<CarstenG> Hi phillip
<CarstenG> Joa, können ja noch paar Minuten warten...
<phillip> ja …
<phillip> hey DrJo
<DrJo> Hi Phillip
<CarstenG> Hallo DrJo
<CarstenG> Ah, Joachim :-)
<CarstenG> Schön, das du da bist.
<DrJo> wie sollen wir eigentlich mit den Paketübersetzungen weitermachen? 25000 beim jdk beeindrucken mich
<DrJo> hallo Carsten
<phillip> DrJo: wo?
<phillip> http://is.gd/B62GiH ? Kann nicht nicht übersetzen bekomme nur Timeouts
<DrJo> in den Paketübersetzungen sind für das jdk (zum Beispiel) 25774 Übersetzungen angezeigt. Ich hoffe nur nicht offene ....
<CarstenG> DrJo: Hast du einen Link bitte?
<CarstenG> Hups, Verweis ;-)
<DrJo> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=trusty&language=de&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=10&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=1
<phillip> da sind 60108 offen :)
<phillip> alle sind hier http://is.gd/B62GiH
<DrJo> na dann ... ;-)
<phillip> DrJo: ja aber das war schon immer so …
<CarstenG> DrJo: Oh, die 25774 die du da siehst ist nicht die Anzahl der zu übersetzenden Zeichenketten, sondern die fortlaufende Nummer...
<DrJo> phillip: Wo bekommst Du denn einen Timeout? Habe den Link unter ddtp-ubuntu-main geöffnet, hat geklappt.
<phillip> ja da, bekomme nur timeouts
<CarstenG> Du hast da die Paketbeschreibungen, das sind immer so paar Abschnitte je Paket, in dem Fall sind es vier.
<phillip> also bei Need review
<CarstenG> Ja, die doofen Timeouts kommen immer öfter, je länger das Projekt ist... und das ist bei den Paketbeschreibungen seeehr viel..
<CarstenG> Da hilft nur immer wieder neu laden...
<phillip> DrJo: ja jetzt gehts bei mir auch gestern ging da nichts …
<CarstenG> Irgendwann klappt es
<phillip> CarstenG: ich hatte 20 mal neugeladen dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr
<DrJo> CarstenG: Na dann geht's ja. Die Strings sind aber nicht ohne. Wo sollen wir denn sinnvollerweise anfangen? Für einen Java-Entwickler würde ich zB Englischkenntnisse erwarten ...
<phillip> http://is.gd/S8Tu7D
<phillip> sind zwar nicht drickt packetbeschreibungen aber sind wichtiger
<DrJo> phillip: Habe gerade Need Review von ddtp-ubuntu-main geöffnet, ging. Ich kriege manchmal einen Timeout beim abspeichern, aber 20x Reload hatte ich noch nie …
<CarstenG> Tja, DrJo, das ist ne schwierige Frage... Da gibt es ja auch die Bewertung und das Rating
<DrJo> phillip: Ist sehr zeitabhängig, manchmal macht es keinen Spass …
<phillip> ja ist einfach nur scheiße
<CarstenG> Sehe gerade, das Nightmonkey ist auch nicht vollständig übersetzt..
<DrJo> phil
<DrJo> phillip: straigth talk :-)
<phillip> :)
<kaffeeschluerfer> nabend :-)
<phillip> hallo
<DrJo> sollen wir bei den Paketen irgendwelche Prios setzen oder einfach anfangen ?
<kaffeeschluerfer> ähem - an wen ist diese Frage ?
<CarstenG> hallo kaffeeschluerfer
<DrJo> Was sollen wir denn bei neu starten, neustarten etc. machen?
<phillip> Nach Bewertung, aber wirklich wichtig sind die nicht :)
<phillip> DrJo: warte
<phillip> so
<phillip> also
<kaffeeschluerfer> hallo carsten
<DrJo> sehr beruhigend
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Darf ich fragen, wer du bist? :-)
<phillip> also heute steht http://is.gd/Q1OfE2 auf dem Plan.
<kaffeeschluerfer> @carsten et al: Klar, Dirk, aus Hamburg
<DrJo> hallo Dirk
<kaffeeschluerfer> Moinsen Drjo
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: hast du schon mal was übersetzt? *__*
<CarstenG> Hallo Dirk :-) Schön, das du da bist.
<CarstenG> Bist du auf Launchpad schon aktiv?
<CarstenG> Und schon im Übersetzerteam?
<kaffeeschluerfer> hatte mir grad den Ubuntu -leitfaden 12.04 als pdf angeschaut: No, i'm brandnew
<phillip> super!
<kaffeeschluerfer> so kam ich auf Euch *grins*
<kaffeeschluerfer> hab bisher -und weiterhin auch- mit Mint gearbeitet,
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: kennst du unser wiki schon? http://is.gd/w3Zpc1
<kaffeeschluerfer> ne @ phillip: wie gesagt, Ubuntu-Neuling !
<phillip> dann ist das erstmal gut zum lesen
<phillip> bei Fragen frage
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Meinst du das Ubuntu-Handbuch, also http://ubuntu-manual.org/? Welche PDF genau?
<kaffeeschluerfer> Heise bot vor kurzem eine Ubuntu-non-pae für "Umsteiger" an, da hab ich 'zugeschlagen'
<Ekkehardt> Das Heise-Ubuntu war jetzt nicht so super genial...
<kaffeeschluerfer> ne, den Unity-Orientierungsleitfaden für 12.04
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: wie gefählt dir der webchat den du gerade nutzt?
<DrJo> kaffeeschluerfer: Kein Problem, einfach anfangen, die meisten Fragen sind auf den Translatorseiten erklärt, ansonsten per mail an den Verteiler fragen und die Ungenauigkeiten, die dann noch drin bleiben werden von den anderen korrigiert
<phillip> hallo Ekkehardt
<Ekkehardt> Achso: hallo! %)
<CarstenG> Hi Ekkehardt
<phillip> (kannst auch gerne hier fragen)
<kaffeeschluerfer> das 'heise'-Ubuntu läuft...und läuft-> bin gut zufrieden damit ; no prob's!
<kaffeeschluerfer> was hat es denn mit eurem übersetzer-team auf sich ?
<phillip> CarstenG: wollen wir erstmal die Agenda-Punkte besprechen?
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Ah, wusste gar nicht das es den Leitfaden auch als PDF gibt.  Hast du einen Link dazu?
<Ekkehardt> kaffeeschluerfer: Ist halt nur der Kernel getauscht. Sonst nix. Und auch nicht gerade der aktuellste drin. Aber klar läufts. Ich hatte nur von Heise etwas mehr Liebe zum Deatil erwartet.
<kaffeeschluerfer> ja, momsen...
<phillip> ach und kaffeeschluerfer http://is.gd/PVaSDQ
<kaffeeschluerfer> @carsten https://ubuntuone.com/646wkkO2kv6R4yZcR9u3ge
<kaffeeschluerfer> @phillip#. was soll ich damit ??
<kaffeeschluerfer> wie gesagt: ICH BIN NOCH NEU !
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: das ist unser Team, da sollst du beitreten und die Mailing-Liste abbonieren :)
<kaffeeschluerfer> langsam an...mit 'jan und grete' *grins*
<phillip> *__*
<kaffeeschluerfer> :-D
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Dem Team _kannst_ du beitreten, wenn du Lust am Übersetzen verspürst. :-)
<kaffeeschluerfer> lass ich mir gern ma' durch'n kopf gehen
<kaffeeschluerfer> in kürze
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Danke für den Link, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hatte gedacht du meinst die eingebaute Ubuntu-Hilfe, die heißt nämlich auch Ubuntu-Leitfaden.
<phillip> okey
<kaffeeschluerfer> gerne; hatte die site http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity aufgerufen, alles weitere hieraus: Eine prima Sache und auch Unterstützung !!!
<kaffeeschluerfer> brauch ich eigentlich Compiz ?
<phillip> bald nicht mehr
<phillip> aber noch ja
<phillip> beu unity schon
<phillip> *bei
<kaffeeschluerfer> okayy, cc... ? komm jetzt nicht drauf...
<kaffeeschluerfer> hab ich nicht installiert, noch nicht, verzichte also auf Effekte
<kaffeeschluerfer> und dennoch gefällt mir der Desktop
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Ah, da kommt der Link her :) Was man alles noch so lernt :-) Das muss aber bald umziehen, denn Ubuntu One wird ja demnächst abgestellt.
<kaffeeschluerfer> genau, das hatte ich auch schon mit: U.-one ist doch die Cloud, gell ?
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: jap
<phillip> so
<CarstenG> :-D
<kaffeeschluerfer> oki, 12.04 läuft auf nem läppi: toshiba mx 40, baujahr 2005, mit inels gma 915
<kaffeeschluerfer> *intel's
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: aha :-)
<phillip> lass mal schauen was wir auf der List haben
<kaffeeschluerfer> ...seit ihr grad in einer "besprechung"?
<phillip> jop :)
<phillip> »Neustarten«, »Neustart« oder »neu starten« ?
<kaffeeschluerfer> aaahso...
<phillip> ^ DrJo
<kaffeeschluerfer> ich halt' mich mal für nen mom. zurück, oki ?
<DrJo> ich bin für »neu starten«, das hört sich für mich natürlicher an
<phillip> was hat die Mailing liste gesagt?
<Ekkehardt> neu starten
<Ekkehardt> phillip: Sag ich. kp, was die Liste erbracht hat.
<phillip> http://is.gd/5yHn5F
<phillip> für Dennis war das ja auch okey
<phillip> CarstenG: ?
<kaffeeschluerfer> möcht mal sagen: ihr habt eine recht umfangreiche Aktivität rund um ubuntu, klasse...
<phillip> Danke
<kaffeeschluerfer> würd da schon gern mitmachen, z.B. Berichte erstellen, wie schauts damit ?
<CarstenG> Also auf der Liste ging es in Richtung »Neustart« als Substantiv und »neu starten« als Verb.
<kaffeeschluerfer> installation auf verschiedenen Rechnern, Erfahrungen et al...
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: wir übersetzen nur :)
<kaffeeschluerfer> achso, okayy
<Ekkehardt> CarstenG: Gefällt mir auch am besten.
<phillip> jap wäre okey
<DrJo> finde ich vernünftig, dann brauchen wir nicht die Neuschöpfung »neustarten«
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Solche Erfahrungsberichte sind auf ubuntuusers.de bestimmt gern gesehen.
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: #ubuntuusers
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: da gibts ja auch einen Blog-Bereich...
<kaffeeschluerfer> Aha, hab nämlich die Unterschiede der Aktivitäten noch nicht raus
<kaffeeschluerfer> alles klaar, da tue ich mich mal um
<kaffeeschluerfer> trägt ja auch zur Community bei
<kaffeeschluerfer> gell ?
<phillip> :)
<phillip> wollen wir »Neustart« als Substantiv und »neu starten« als Verb so gehalten?
<DrJo> bin dafür
<kaffeeschluerfer> das heisst: einen irc gibts auch unter #ubuntuusers , danke, leutz :-)
<phillip> kaffeeschluerfer: /join #ubuntuusers
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Ja, da bist du richtig.
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: und auch hier gern gesehen :-)
<phillip> DrJo: okey machen wir so wenn niemand mehr was dagegen hat
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: Also wenn dir irgendwo ein Schreibfehler in der Übersetzung auffällt, einfach hier melden
<CarstenG> phillip: Ja, so sollten wir das machen.
<kaffeeschluerfer> oki dokey, switch ich mal hin; thx und euch einen schönen Abend noch: ich versuch mal auf schreibfehler zu achten:
<kaffeeschluerfer> welche übersetzungen betrifft das ?
<kaffeeschluerfer> noch so als letzte fräge
<phillip> alle für und in ubuntu
<phillip> sonst können wir auch das weiter geben
<kaffeeschluerfer> also auch pdf's, wie von mir heruntergeladen
<phillip> ja
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: wer hat das denn geschrieben?
<phillip> sollte und sonst können wir auch helfen
<kaffeeschluerfer> momsen: ich schau mal
<CarstenG> also gibts da ne Webseite dafür?
<kaffeeschluerfer> unter 'creator' steht nur 'writer'...Datum: 27.8.2012
<kaffeeschluerfer> ja klar:
<kaffeeschluerfer> hatte ich dir doch vorhin gelinkt @ carsten
<kaffeeschluerfer> https://ubuntuone.com/646wkkO2kv6R4yZcR9u3ge
<phillip> also »Dateiverwaltung« haben wir auf der Mailing Liste ja schon beschlossen
<DrJo> ja, das war glaube ich Konsens.
<phillip> ja
<phillip> »Aktualisierungsverwaltung« ja auch
<DrJo> Sollen wir die Begriffe eigentlich in die Standarübersetzungen eintragen?
<phillip> jar
<phillip> kannst gerne machen
<DrJo> ?Gerne, aber wie?
<phillip> DrJo: oben links im Menü neben Info auf Editieren
<CarstenG> da bin ich wieder :-)
<phillip> wenn es bei dir nicht steht musst dich anmelden
<phillip> yeah
<DrJo> Ach, schick, hatte ich noch gar nicht wahrgenommen. Ja, trage ich ein.
<phillip> super
<phillip> Sytax erklärt sich eigentlich von alleine
<kaffeeschluerfer> goody, bin dann mal wieder wech: gutes gelingen wünsch ich :-)
<DrJo> ja, habe ich mir gerade angeschaut. Kommt spätestens Mittwoch abend.
<phillip> bis denn kaffeeschluerfer, komm mal wider
<kaffeeschluerfer> jepp
<phillip> DrJo: hast Zeit, sonst kann ich das auch machen
<CarstenG> kaffeeschluerfer: bis denn und viel Glück :-)
<kaffeeschluerfer> euch auch ;-)
<phillip> haben jetzt noch den Ordner »Downloads« zur besprechung
<phillip> das hat toba ja aufgrbracht
<DrJo> knifflig, eigentlich geht es ja um den Ordner, der die heruntergeladenen Dateien enthält
<phillip> jap
<phillip> also ich sage wir können den eh nicht ändern
<DrJo> »heruntergeladenen Dateien« ist wohl was lang
<CarstenG> Also mit »Übertragungen« wie auf der Liste könnte ich schon leben.
<phillip> hatten ja auch das gleiche mit dem Schreibtisch
<CarstenG> Passt doch eigentlich?
<DrJo> Im Duden gibt es den Begriff »Downloads« schon seit 2000
<phillip> CarstenG: aber wir können es nicht ändern
 * phillip wäre auch eher darfür das so zu lassen wie es ist
<DrJo> wollen wir nicht einfach den Begriff »Downloads« weiterverwenden?
<DrJo> ich auch
<CarstenG> Ja, hat sich halt schon sehr eingebürgert das Wort...
<Ekkehardt> Downloads ist fast schon deutsch, mittlerweile.
<phillip> jop
<DrJo> Si
<Ekkehardt> Selbst mein Schwiegervater sagt das, und der kann eigentlich kein Englisch.
<CarstenG> phillip: Ich hab das noch nicht kapiert. Wenn wir das in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+pots/xdg-user-dirs/de/7/+translate ändern würden, dann kommt das trotzdem nicht im deutschen Trusty an?
<phillip> nein denke nicht
<CarstenG> Wozu gibts denn dann dieses Paket hier?
<phillip> haben wir doch mit Arbeitsfläche auch so gemacht
<CarstenG> Wie jetzt, also können wir es doch ändern...
<phillip> CarstenG: nein, wir haben es auf Arbeitsfläche geändert, hat in ubuntu nichts geändert
<phillip> die Änderung auf »Schreibtisch« war nicht von uns
<phillip> und es war trotzdem in trusty
<phillip> wir wollten es doch auf Arbeitsfläche ändern, aber das ging nicht
<phillip> hey toba1
<CarstenG> Also das heißt, wir können »Downloads« auf LP zum Beispiel in »Heruntergeladen« ändern, aber es wird in Trusty dann trotzdem »Downloads« stehen?
<phillip> richtig
<CarstenG> toba1: Hi Tobias :-)
<CarstenG> pj
<CarstenG> phillip: ok, jetzt hab ichs :-)
<CarstenG> Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, wieso es dann das Paket hier gibt...
<phillip> ich habe doch noch mit David Planella vn canonical gesprochen
<phillip> CarstenG: ja
<CarstenG> Ist ja vergebene Liebesmüh, das was zu machen...
<toba1> Hallo
<phillip> CarstenG: weißt du das nicht mehr
<CarstenG> Bin schon bissel älter ;-)
<DrJo> Kollegen, ich muss jetzt weg, die drei Begriffe trage ich bei den StdÜbersetzungen ein, »downloads« steht ja schon so drin.
<DrJo> Ciao, Joachim
<phillip> bis denn
<toba1> Hab ich was entscheidendes verpasst?
<phillip> toba1: http://is.gd/Q1OfE2
<toba1> aha, also nichts
<phillip> zu Ordner »Downloads«, können wir nicht ändern und »Downloads« ist auch schon sehr deutsch
<toba1> naja, finde ich nicht aber kann man wohl nichts machen
<toba1> wann wird denn das Protokoll aktualisiert, geht nur bis 19:04?
<phillip> toba1: meinst dir irc logs?
<toba1> ja
<phillip> kommt
<phillip> Morgen sind die komplett da
<toba1> oder ist da ne Zeitverschiebung?
<phillip> ja das auch
<phillip> uhh ja ich glaube
<phillip> schon
<phillip> das letzte ist von 21:04:20
<CarstenG> Das wird wohl UTC sein :-)
<toba1> Würde ja gerne öfter bei dem Treffen dabei sein aber sonntags ist meistens unpassend
<phillip> ok
<phillip> kannst auch sonst immer mal vorbei schauen
<Ekkehardt> Ich bin immer hier...
<toba1> mach ich
<phillip> ich auch
<CarstenG> ich auch manchmal :-)
<toba1> gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit über neu zu übersetzende Zeichenketten informiert zu werden? Also mein superduperduftetolles Lieblingsprogramm hat neue Zeichenketten und ich bekomme eine Nachricht, dass dort was zu übersetzen ist. Hoffe ich bin verständlich. :-)
<phillip> hmm
<phillip> glaube keine allgemeine
<CarstenG> toba1: Das wäre echt supi, wenn das ginge...
<CarstenG> Ist halt Launchpad...
<CarstenG> Das wird IMHO recht vernachlässigt was die Benutzbarkeit anbetrifft...
<phillip> CarstenG: müssten wir eigentlich mal eine mail an canonical schreiben
<phillip> ein bisschen aufregen kann Wunder wirken
<phillip> naja bin dann mal schlafen
<phillip> bis dann
<CarstenG> Joa, gibt ja schon einige Bugreports wegen den diversen Dingen...
<CarstenG> Aber da tut sich nix...
<CarstenG> Gute NAcht
<Ekkehardt> N8
<toba1> mail an canonical schreiben, bin ich dabei
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-31
<pascalc> Hi phillip, your translation was pushed to production and millions of German speaking Firefox users are seeing it https://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/37.0/whatsnew/ congrats for your first contribution to Mozilla ;)
<phillip> hi pascalc, thanks a lot for showing me :))
<pascalc> you're welcome :)
<pascalc> We will have a lot more content in May/June, Firefox 38 will be a big release, but for April I don't expect a lot of new content, patches welcome of course :)
<phillip> okey :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2020-04-05
<toddy> Hallo und willkommen zum Tatort Ubuntu. :)
<toddy> Heute ist wieder der Programmpunkt, dass wir an den Übersetzungen arbeiten unter https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<toddy> Wer fragen hat, kann hier einfach fragen.
<toddy> Wir etwas anderes loslassen möchte, kann das auch tun. :)
<j0k> na wenn sonst keiner was sagt... ichwollt Euch mal zwischendurch für Eure fleißige Arbeit danken
<toddy> Danke, j0k :)
<jensm> :)
